# using own eggs



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Can any body tell me if treated abroad is it only Donor eggs they would use or would they consider using mine im 48 with no medical probs only old eggs !!! and under active thyroid. Which clinic is the best and approx how much does it cost.
Any info please.

regards laraboo


----------



## Morvern (May 16, 2005)

The IVF success rates for women over the age of 44 using their own eggs are not very good (about 3% if I remember correctly). Any clinic that did not explain this before they let you start treatment I would be wary of. That's not to say that no clinic would let you try.....just that I would ask the clinics to be upfront with you about their success rates in your age group before you decide.

One clinic I do know of that specialises in women with raised FSH is the Cooper Centre in the US http://www.ccivf.com/high_fsh.html
There's a doctor there called Dr Check and he will never turn any woman away - he has even accepted women who have FSH over 100. And amazingly their success rates are comparable with other clinics. Often though, he does not recommend IVF, rather he gives combinations of hormones with the aim of kick-starting your ovaries and recommends timed intercourse. He is very highly regarded and women with high FSH flock to him. It might be worth maybe arranging a telephone consultation with him - they have a programme for out of town patients.

Best of luck
Morvern

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

